

Ask HN: Average Screen Resolution? - klk

I'm designing a Facebook app, and wanted to know - is 1024x768 still the standard to design for? Is there somewhere with stats on this?
======
dattaway
And here's the javascript trick:

[http://forums.devshed.com/html-programming-1/how-to-
obtain-t...](http://forums.devshed.com/html-programming-1/how-to-obtain-the-
current-browser-resolution-867.html)

------
lsb
You probably won't have much space if you're going to be a little widget on
someone's page. 1024x768 is a safe bet, but most laptops have higher-
resolution; low-end macbooks have 1280x800 default.

------
mooism2
Anecdotally --- a number of my non-hacker friends have bought netbooks
recently, and use them for quickly checking Facebook and their e-mail without
having to sit at a desktop or carry a bigger heavier laptop across the room.
So I wouldn't be at all surprised if your users are disproportionately likely
to have 1024x600.

------
dattaway
In a nice table through the years:

<http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_display.asp>

